# BBQ Podcast



## smokeymondays

I am a big fan of podcasts in general so I thought I would share my favorite BBQ Podcast,The BBQ Central Show.  Its entertaining and I generally get a few good tips from it, but best of all it is consistent - every week there is a new episode.  Hope you find it entertaining/useful.  

Aside from SMF being the obvious, does anyone have something similar they like to read/listen/watch?

Armin


----------



## kc5tpy

Hi Armin.  Thanks for sharing.  Will give it a look.  One I have watched is BBQ Pit Boys from youtube.  They usually have me roflmao.  Not a whole lot of information but funny as heck.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## mdboatbum

At the risk of revealing my immense ignorance regarding all manner of social media, what exactly is a podcast? Is it just another name for a video? I keep hearing the term, but have no idea what it means.


----------



## dirtsailor2003

Mdboatbum said:


> At the risk of revealing my immense ignorance regarding all manner of social media, what exactly is a podcast? Is it just another name for a video? I keep hearing the term, but have no idea what it means.


Video and or radio talk shows that you can listen to via the internet or on phone, ipad, ipod, etc. I have quite a few that I listen to via my iPhone when traveling or working.


----------



## dirtsailor2003

SmokeyMondays said:


> I am a big fan of podcasts in general so I thought I would share my favorite BBQ Podcast,The BBQ Central Show.  Its entertaining and I generally get a few good tips from it, but best of all it is consistent - every week there is a new episode.  Hope you find it entertaining/useful.
> 
> Aside from SMF being the obvious, does anyone have something similar they like to read/listen/watch?
> 
> Armin


Thanks for the link. I'll check it out. the only food related Podcast that I listen to is the Sporkfull . There were several others but they didn't last.


----------



## dirtsailor2003

Here's another BBQ Central that appears to be different http://www.bbq-4-u.com/

Here's another BBQ podcast: http://weeklyfirecast.com/


----------



## kc5tpy

HEY Andrew.  I'm with you!  I THINK they are speaking English with these terms but not quite sure.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   Thanks Case for educating us backwoods hillbillys who don't speak "technology".  I gotta go feed my dinosaur.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## smokeymondays

Thanks for the recommendations, I had not heard of Sporkful or Firecast - I see the second does hot sauce as well - Bonus!  That's the trick though, finding shows that don't roll over and die.


----------



## wade

Some great looking links there. Thanks for sharing


----------

